# RIP Hunter



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

We had to say goodbye to our beloved Hunter Monday. He had complications from dental surgery but looked to be turning it around when he got bloat. He was diagnosed with DCM almost 2 years ago and beat the odds so we never dreamed he wouldn’t get through the challenges from the surgery. I feel so bad his last few weeks were a bit miserable due to the surgery Luckily I recognized the bloat quickly so he didn’t suffer long from that. Unfortunately due to his age and heart condition the emergency vet advised against surgery. He gave us 11 years of love and joy. We miss him so so much. I keep expecting to hear him come around the corner to bring his squeaky toy. Rest In Peace my sweet boy.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. He was a handsome dog.


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. If there is anything certain in life, it's that all dogs go to Heaven.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What a handsome dog! Reminds me very much of my late male, Ranger!
So sorry for your loss... 😢


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

What a beautiful dog. I’m so sorry you and Hunter had to go through this. 🙁


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It’s much appreciated.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry. :-( Hugs to you.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. We recently lost our 13 year old golden. It's very hard.
Condolences.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

RIP Hunter. It's terribly hard, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I'm so sorry! He seemed like a sweet dog


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. It’s heartbreaking to hear of every loss. Our dogs aren’t with us long enough. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

may the pleasant memories haunt you well. And keep tissues always nearby.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

So sorry. What a beautiful boy. I'm sure you'll remember him every day but hopefully have the good times foremost.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I had not seen this post, what a beautiful boy. He was so well loved. 💔


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

R.I.P. Hunter.So very sorry for your loss


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

that's a good picture of your handsome boy and his ball. So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Hunter, peace to you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow. So sad to read this. RIP handsome boy. 
Peace to you and yours.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Just so it's clear, Hunter passed 10 months ago.


----------

